# Another message board



## STEVIE (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi, I remember seeing another timeshare group mentioned here before, that would have alot of information. I can't remember the name, I thing the word fly, was in it.  Can anyone tell me?  Thanks Sue


----------



## smsavage (Feb 22, 2006)

*Flyertalk*

You might be asking about this one....

http://www.flyertalk.com/


----------



## Bucky (Feb 22, 2006)

Don't know about Flyertalk being about timesharing but you never know.  It's the only one with "fly" in the name that I know of.

If that wasn't it try this one http://www.timeshareforums.com/


----------



## smsavage (Feb 22, 2006)

You're right about that. It's more about FF and Hotel point programs, but there are discussions that stray off topic and deal with timeshares. One more resource to have. It's the only one I know of with "fly" in the title.


----------

